# Sick Rainbow - white growths (pictures)



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

So anyone have an idea as to what this is on the Rainbow?



















Thanks, Rich


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm, I've never seen those before. Did you just buy it or have you had it for a while? I would definitely quarantine it! It looks more parasitic to me but I'm not an expert. I would try salt in the water, maybe a salt bath as well. Have you google searched for fish illnesses?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Rich:
I agree I would quarantine the fish and try salt and 84f temp and see how that goes, read up on salt treatments on google first if you have never done it before, it's not rocket science but it has to be the right amounts of salt etc. Another product I have just been introduced to is Seachems Paraguard, I am treating one of my GBR's with the same growth on his head seems to be getting better just with Paraguard. Good luck Laurie


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that white fungus like growth or is that something white sticking out of the skin of the fish, its hard to tell from the pic


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

it is sticking out of the fish.

Rich


----------

